# Some States More Likely To Have Serial Killers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Study Looks At Serial Killers' Social Factors_

Did you know that people living in the Western region of the United States are more likely to become victims of a serial killer than people living in the Northeast? 

*PDF:* Full Study
The February issue of Homicide Studies, published by SAGE, is the first to explore research looking at the considerable interstate and regional differences in serial killer activity.

The study led by University of Connecticut Emeritus Sociology Professor James DeFronzo examined male serial killers in the United States from 1970 to 1992 using sociological perspectives long used to understand other crimes.

According to a press release, the study found that social structural factors, such as the percentage of a state's urban population, divorced residents, one-person households and unemployed residents, all helped to explain why some states and regions are home to more male serial killers.

To see state rankings and to read the full article, "Male Serial Homicide: The Influence of Cultural and Structural Variables" published in the February 2007 issue of Homicide Studies, free for a limited time, click here.

Full Story: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/10864977/detail.html


----------

